
The Rise of DataOps (From the Ashes of Data Governance) - dbill
https://towardsdatascience.com/the-rise-of-dataops-from-the-ashes-of-data-governance-da3e0c3ac2c4
======
dbill
Legacy data governance is broken in the machine learning era. Let’s rebuild it
as an engineering discipline.

